# Raw Feeders from NY, help?!?



## Magnet (Sep 11, 2013)

We recently switched our puppy to raw diet. Raw feeders from nyc, where do you get your supplies from?

Ty


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I can't recall if we have any active members from there that feed raw. 

I did a quick search and didn't come up with any active groups, but if you search more thoroughly maybe you can find a co-op or the like. http://www.dogaware.com/diet/rawgroups.html

I did find this group, https://www.facebook.com/groups/ny.raw.feeders/700528839979969/, on facebook which looks promising. 

I would find a good butcher and hit up fish markets, farmers' markets, ethnic grocery stores, and meat processors. Here's an article I read a while back that has some good, albeit pricey, leads for butchers that make pet food. http://www.nytimes.com/2011/07/26/nyregion/ny-butchers-see-market-in-high-end-fresh-dog-food.html


----------



## Magnet (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you! I'm looking into the Facebook group.


----------

